

Ask HN: best photosharing service? - pandatigox

Hi all, I am currently looking a for, as the title suggests, a photosharing service to store some photos.<p>I&#x27;ve had a look at the wikipedia page (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;List_of_photo_sharing_websites), but decided HN would be a better source for advice.<p>I know there are currently popular services, such as Instagram, Flickr, but I&#x27;m looking for something that&#x27;s less social. Any advice?<p>Cheers.<p>(Also, does anybody use imgur for other than a quick image&#x2F;link generator?)
======
rizwan
Cluster might suit your needs. It's not photo storage, but it's photo/video
sharing that's only to private groups of people. In fact, people can't even
know what other clusters you belong to, other than the ones they share with
you. Works on the web at [https://cluster.co](https://cluster.co) and it's on
iOS and Android.

Disclaimer: I'm the iOS developer on Cluster.

As always, feedback appreciated if you do check it out.

~~~
pandatigox
Wow, this is pretty good app! Definitely give this a try...Thank you very
much!

------
loumf
I think we need more information to make a suggestion. What do you mean by
less social?

For me, I either post to Facebook if the photo is one that I wouldn't mind
being completely public and I think is generally interesting to my friends.

I use messaging services for 1:1 or group sharing for "boring to most" photos
or ones I would like to be less public. I print out books to share sometimes.

The people I want to share with are not tech savvy.

------
junto
I'd also be interested in a private self-hosted option. I want to share my
family photos with my wider family and friends, but I don't want them to have
to sign up to any third party service, and I don't want to upload my photos to
companies like Google or Facebook.

------
amerkhalid
I use self hosted WordPress blog. I like having more control, but give up some
conveniences like not worrying about bugs and patches.

------
Terretta
Less social?

Subscribe to Flickr, set your upload default to private.

